# Tank mates for 5gal - Ghost shrimp, Cory catfish, or snails?



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I currently have a 5gal tank with one male Betta fish in it. I was thinking about possibly getting some tank mates to make the tank more lively. There is a nice size silk plant in there, along with some rocks at the bottom (they are smooth not sharp). I have been thinking about a few tank mates I read about online (3 different ones), but would like some of your opinions especially since my tank isn't very big. *BEFORE YOU ANSWER PLEASE NOTE THAT I HAVE QUITE A BIT OF QUESTIONS, SO IF YOU ARE NOT WILLING TO ANWER THEM OR READ THIS WHOLE POST, PLEASE MOVE ON TO ANOTHER POST, THANK YOU.*

*Snails*
I have been thinking about getting a snail, but have no idea which type to get. I know that some snails can reproduce by themselves, and I would like to avoid having hundreds of baby snails in my tank... SO, are there any snails that don't reproduce on their own? I have also heard they poop. A LOT. Which snails produce the least amount of waste? I want a small snail not a huge one. Which ones are the smallest? Do they eat Betta poop? I don't have a lot of algae in my tank, if some at all. Would a snail be okay if I put in a moss ball or something? I would only be getting one snail if I did. Is a 5 gallon tank okay for one male Betta and one snail? 

*Ghost shrimp*
These guys are super cheap ($0.30 per shrimp) so that is appealing. Do they produce a lot of waste? How many would be good in a 5 gallon tank? What do I do if they breed and there is babies? Do I have to provide food for them or can they live on algae/fish-waste/uneaten food? Do they even eat Betta waste? Would it be harmful for a Betta if he ate them (if that was to happen)? Do they like company or prefer to be alone? Do they produce a lot of waste? I would be getting at least 2-3 ghost shrimp. Is a 5 gallon tank okay for one male Betta and 2-3 shrimp?

*Corydora Catfish*
These fish are also very appealing because they don't grow to be very large (2-3 inches). I have heard that they like to be in groups of 3+, so that would be a hesitation. I think they are adorable, and I have heard they are great with Bettas. Would it be okay to just have one; two? Do they produce a lot of waste? What do they eat? I would be getting 1-2 cory cats. Is a 5 gallon tank okay for one male Betta and 1-2 cory cats?

Thank you so much if you take/took the time to answer all of my many questions. Even if you only answered some, I still appreciate it. Now here is my last question: Which one do you think would be best for my 5gal?

(I posted this in the wrong place so I am re-posting it here.)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How long has your tank been set up?

For anything but some sort snail you will need more than one plant. A Nerite would require cultivating algae as they are very picky eaters and often ignore algae wafers and vegetables. They have shorter eyestalks so it's harder for a Betta to bite them off.

Cories need to be in groups of 6+; not 3+ so I wouldn't recommend any for your tank. Maybe Pygmy would work but you'd need a more mature tank as they are the most sensitive of the Cories to unstable water parameters.


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

It is cycled and has been set up for a few months. Do you think ghost shrimp are a suitable tank mate?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

obiordi said:


> It is cycled and has been set up for a few months. Do you think ghost shrimp are a suitable tank mate?


You don't have enough plants for them to feel comfortable and have suitable hiding places. To successfully keep shrimp you to make sure your Betta doesn't any straight lines of chase. Shrimp and other critters are more agile than Bettas but don't have much of a chance in a straight line. Hope that makes sense. A picture of your tank would be helpful.


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes that makes sense. I will hold off on the tank mates for now.  THANKS!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're more than welcome. 

I love a community tank but it takes a difference in how it's decorated to be able to sustain a happy community. Maybe you could get more silk plants or try your hand at live ones. Anubias would be a good starting point as they do well without added supplements. Liquid fertilizer like Seachem Flourish Comprehensive is good to have but not imperative.


----------

